# Converting The Tip Out To A Drawer



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Subject line says it all folks... I'm looking to nanish that useless little tip out in favour of a drawer but would like to know if anyone has plans, details, photos, etc.

many thanks.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

This should help: Tip out drawer mod


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Bruce,
I will post some picks on the gallery tonight. I made a two level drawer that holds the sharp knifes on the bottom in a holder and every day silver on the top. Got 20" slide rails from Home Depot and built the rest out of scraps from my other projects. It took about 3 hours for the conversion. The hardest part was mounting the new slides inside that cabinet. Take a look on the gallery aroung the start of the Monday Night Football game. GO PATS!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Bruce,
> I will post some picks on the gallery tonight. I made a two level drawer that holds the sharp knifes on the bottom in a holder and every day silver on the top. Got 20" slide rails from Home Depot and built the rest out of scraps from my other projects. It took about 3 hours for the conversion. The hardest part was mounting the new slides inside that cabinet. Take a look on the gallery aroung the start of the Monday Night Football game. GO PATS!!


Posted pics of mine under "Outback Mods"


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Bruce,
> I will post some picks on the gallery tonight. I made a two level drawer that holds the sharp knifes on the bottom in a holder and every day silver on the top. Got 20" slide rails from Home Depot and built the rest out of scraps from my other projects. It took about 3 hours for the conversion. The hardest part was mounting the new slides inside that cabinet. Take a look on the gallery aroung the start of the Monday Night Football game. GO PATS!!


Posted pics of mine under "Outback Mods" 
[/quote]

Hi Paul,
Can you give me a link to those pics. I searched through Outback modifications and couldn't find any pics posted by you re: drawer. thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> Hi Paul,
> Can you give me a link to those pics. I searched through Outback modifications and couldn't find any pics posted by you re: drawer. thanks.


Hi Bruce,

Here's a link to Paul's gallery...Clicky Here

Here's a tip for next time...Click on Paul's screenname, then click on View Member Profile, next just click his Gallery Tab and voila!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Bruce, I took one of the drawers from my pantry and placed the tip out face plate on it. It was easier than building a drawer. I put a basket slide in the pantry to replace the drawer.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi Paul,
> Can you give me a link to those pics. I searched through Outback modifications and couldn't find any pics posted by you re: drawer. thanks.


Hi Bruce,

Here's a link to Paul's gallery...Clicky Here

Here's a tip for next time...Click on Paul's screenname, then click on View Member Profile, next just click his Gallery Tab and voila!








[/quote]

Thanks Skippershe! The drawer was the scraps from the butcher-block. I still need to replace the flip-up counter by the door with the rest of the scraps.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> Subject line says it all folks... I'm looking to nanish that useless little tip out in favour of a drawer but would like to know if anyone has plans, details, photos, etc.
> 
> many thanks.


The drawers were nice on the Spree but none the OB. When I bought the OB, I had the dealer put in two of them, under the dining seats. (Free of course).

Len


----------

